

Woz On What’s Wrong With Kutcher’s Steve Jobs Movie  - danso
http://gizmodo.com/5978777/woz-says-kutchers-steve-jobs-movie-scene-is-totally-wrong

======
taigeair
Man.. why do they need to make it weak like that.

------
jccodez
Woz getting it straight. He was there.

